# Diatomaceous Earth



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Anybody use in their feed or spread it around the kennels to keep down the bugs?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

should of asked.... does it work?


----------



## Danny Craig (Dec 19, 2010)

I wouldn't. Very, very fine dust which will get into your dog's lungs and won't be coming out.

From: http://www.ghorganics.com/DiatomaceousEarth.html

What is Diatomaceous Earth? 
Diatomaceous earth is a remarkable, all-natural product made from tiny fossilized water plants. Diatomaceous Earth is a naturally occurring siliceous sedimentary mineral compound from microscopic skeletal remains of unicellular algae-like plants called diatoms. These plants have been part of the earth's ecology since prehistoric times. It is believed that 30 million years ago the diatoms built up into deep, chalky deposits of diatomite. The diatoms are mined and ground up to render a powder that looks and feels like talcum powder to us. It is a mineral based pesticide. DE is approximately 3% magnesium, 33% silicon, 19% calcium, 5% sodium, 2% iron and many other trace minerals such as titanium, boron, manganese, copper and zirconium. Diatomaceous Earth is a natural (not calcined or flux calcined) compound. Diatomaceous Earth is a natural grade diatomite. *However, the continual breathing of any dust should he absolutely avoided.*"


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

make sure to get food grade not pool grade. i know people that use it in their garden and chicken coops. i never have though.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

you will also have to reapply it every time it gets wet


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I was going to add it to their food see if it would cut down on the flies. Also.. spread it around my yard see if it would do anything for the sand gnats and the fireants.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

i dont think putting it in their food is good for anything but worms. you should be able to find the dosage for that. dusting it around will kill the insects but you have to reapply when it gets rained on.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

the people that i know put in the chicken feed to prevent bugs from getting in the feed, in thier dust baths for mites, and dusted in the coup for flies. try it in the food and see if it helps as long as you use food grade it shouldn't hurt. pool grade doesnt work for anything but as a filter for pools and it is much more dangerous to inhale.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I've known of stables using d.e. all my life putting it in horse feed as a supplement for fly control. I've done it myself over the years as well. There was never any worries about a horse inhaling it as you mix it into the grain ration which is moistened slightly or in the case of 'sweet' feed that has molasses, it is already slightly sticky and moist. The fly larvae ingest the d.e. when they hatch in the manure and die. 

I actually asked about d.e. at a meeting I attended last night during parasite discussion and the speaker said that it works better in livestock and especially ruminants for internal parasite control than in k9s. He didn't have complete answers to my questions on which internal parasites d.e. is more affective controlling. This was part of a discussion on why the "old protocol" of routine wormings is building up resistance to these chemical wormers by the parasites. 

I've heard of the risks of inhaling the dust for long term exposure such as people working with it where it becomes air born..in a factory, etc. However, when added to an animals ration it would be dampened so I've never heard of a risk for animals breathing it in that application. I wouldn't recommend breathing into a bag of d.e. of course. 

I've heard that the pool filter grade may have contaminants in it and to use the human grade.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> the people that i know put in the chicken feed to prevent bugs from getting in the feed, in thier dust baths for mites, and dusted in the coup for flies. try it in the food and see if it helps as long as you use food grade it shouldn't hurt. pool grade doesnt work for anything but as a filter for pools and it is much more dangerous to inhale.


My friends that raise emus put d.e. in their feed for this exact reason -- keep insect pests from eating their bulk stored feed.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

We were just talking about stuff like this at training... nematodes was mentioned as a very good option... I have never personally tried though.. not yet


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've heard from multiple sources not to let the dog either breath it in or ingest it in any form (i.e.-don't feed it to your dog or put it in their food). If it's sharp enough to cut up the bugs, you don't want it doing something similar to the animal from the inside.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I've heard from multiple sources not to let the dog either breath it in or ingest it in any form (i.e.-don't feed it to your dog or put it in their food).



Right, except strictly food grade D.E. 

Or at least, so I have read. No experience.

http://www.ehow.com/facts_5850309_food-earth-totally-safe-pets_.html

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf21400841.tip.html


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I've used food grade DE for awhile on and off--at least 3 years in my dogs' feed. My dogs are mostly indoors unless I'm working them but its part of my routine for parasite and critter control. I have put some in my spray bottle that has the essential oils as part of discouraging mosquitos, ticks, fleas etc. as well. I have friends that use it in livestock feed to discourage parasites or control them. 

Terrasita


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Ordered some--I will give it a shot--I will let y'all know how it works.


----------



## Rob Meredith (Feb 14, 2010)

I use DE every day for both by dogs and myself. 1 tablespoon in a glass of milk for me and 1 tablespoon for each of the dogs. I actually started taking it myself 2 weeks before giving it to the dogs. The first thing that I noticed after a couple of days was a change in my own stool, I can't recall exactly what it was but from what I can recall it was similar to taking psyllium husk but with out the bloated feeling. The major benefits, I feel are it's use as internal parasite control, and as a great natural source of trace minerals.

Here is an excerpt from information that I have for the Codex Food Chemical Grade DE that I get. This is the recommended feeding amounts and a summary of benefits. I'd post it all but it's 7 pages of info.

Daily recommended food grade diatomaceous earth feeding rates:
Kittens - 1/2 teaspoon
Cats - 1 teaspoon
Puppies - 1/2 to 1 tsp.
Dogs under 35 lbs. - 1 teaspoon
Dogs over 35 lbs. - 1 tablespoon
Dogs over 100 lbs. - 2 tablespoons
Cattle, Dairy Cows, & Hogs - 2% of dry feed ration
Chickens - 5% in feed
Goats & Sheep - 2% in grain
Horses - 1/2 to 1 cup in daily ration
*Humans - 1 heaping tablespoon daily

FOOD GRADE DIATOMACEOUS EARTH BENEFITS SUMMARY:

· Natural wormer – eliminates many parasites without chemicals
· Safe, non-toxic, parasites don’t build immunity as they do with traditional wormers
· 15 trace minerals – great for animals, humans, plants, and soil
· No feed withdrawal for milk or feed animals
· Decreased mastitis
· Reduced scours
· Decreased mortality
· Better feed conversion
· Helps detox heavy metals, ecoli, bacteria, viruses, etc.
· Promotes shinier coats
· Digestive aid
· Colon cleanser
· Better production
· Better overall health
· Eliminates pests in stored grains
· Reduces flies, fleas, ticks, etc.
· Reduces manure odor
· Drying agent
· Reduces moisture and pests in barns, coops, kennel, litterboxes, compost piles, and other moist areas
· Antifungal properties – good for garden fungal growth
· Reduces overall animal stress
· Cost effective
· DE health benefits mean reduction in vet bills and dis-ease


It is important NOT to feed the pool filter DE it is POISONOUS. I have enjoyed the many benefits.

As far as the risk of inhalation:

· DE manufacturers who work in diatomaceous earth mines 5 days/week advise inhaling it is not a problem (tho of course, don't be snuffing it) and we have not had problems when inhaling DE in small amounts. IF you have asthma or some other lung ailment, either wear a mask or be very careful when using food grade diatomaceous earth.

I find DE to be a very beneficial addition to anyones diet. It's not essential for survival but beneficial for overall health

Hope this is information if useful.


*edit* If any one is interested in the information that I have please let me know and I will forward it.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Where are you guys ordering the d.e.? What is a a good price? My feed store doesn't carry it now.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

But Rob doesn't tell you that his farts really stink, probably because of the DE! I've been on a road trip with him, I know!


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

DE is and has been used for years in graineries and silos, used for storing human grade foods. Gotta keep those pesky weevils out of our Quacker outs somehow.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Rob Meredith said:


> FOOD GRADE DIATOMACEOUS EARTH BENEFITS SUMMARY:
> 
> · Natural wormer – eliminates many parasites without chemicals
> · Safe, non-toxic, parasites don’t build immunity as they do with traditional wormers
> ...


Does it cure cancer and AIDS too? And promote world peace? :wink: 

I think think it can be used safely though judiciously, but I would like to see long time studies that the sharp little shells made from good little critters that cut up bad little critters are perfectly safe administered in the GI or respiratory tracts of dogs who live 10+ years and humans that live 70+ years before I'd make it a daily habit. I would be just as cautious in evaluating DE's safety as I would other insecticides, "natural" or not.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Does it cure cancer and AIDS too? And promote world peace? :wink:
> 
> I think think it can be used safely though judiciously, but I would like to see long time studies that the sharp little shells made from good little critters that cut up bad little critters are perfectly safe administered in the GI or respiratory tracts of dogs who live 10+ years and humans that live 70+ years before I'd make it a daily habit. I would be just as cautious in evaluating DE's safety as I would other insecticides, "natural" or not.


 
HaHa....you and I think alike...sounds like someone selling a bottle of "tonic" off the back of a wagon :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hehe, indeed...I'm pretty open minded for natural/holistic/yada yada, but if it sounds too good to be true...


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

http://www.extension.org/faq/28767


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Jamie, what I'm a little worried about is that there are not long term safety and well controlled studies on animals that live longer than your average feedlot steer or heifer (which is 18-24 months). I'd like to see some at slaughter necropsies and doing histopathology of sections of the respiratory and GI tract to see how the silica dust affects those tissues. Sounds like an interesting study!


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Gina Pasieka said:


> HaHa....you and I think alike...sounds like someone selling a bottle of "tonic" off the back of a wagon :wink:


That reminds me of Sweeney Todd: Demon Barber of Fleet Street... the part where the guy is selling the hair tonic and Todd says "smells like piss, looks like piss...this is piss"...

Sorry, random thought for the night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OX1tHZl4NUQ

See vid here if you haven't seen this


----------



## Rob Meredith (Feb 14, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Does it cure cancer and AIDS too? And promote world peace? :wink:
> 
> I think think it can be used safely though judiciously, but I would like to see long time studies that the sharp little shells made from good little critters that cut up bad little critters are perfectly safe administered in the GI or respiratory tracts of dogs who live 10+ years and humans that live 70+ years before I'd make it a daily habit. I would be just as cautious in evaluating DE's safety as I would other insecticides, "natural" or not.


Sorry, I have no information about DE being a cure or treatment for AIDS. I don't see this or any other product promoting world peace, but it is Kosher.

As far as your question about cancer I'm sure that it won't cure cancer but it is being researched:

"Dr. Knight is a brilliant researcher, inventor, and founder of Vitale Therapeutics, Inc. He has made amazing progress in cancer research and has personally used diatomaceous earth for the treatment of heavy metal poisoning. He continues to use DE in his cancer research. In an effort to make this regime easier for my visitors, I have provided text links to several of the suggested supplements referenced in this report." These links have not been endorsed by Dr. Knight or Vitale Therapeutics, Inc. -- Fran Tully

Here is the link to the entire article.

http://freshwaterorganics.com/detox1.html


*The Department of Agriculture in Michigan said in a letter:*
"Our animal pathologist has examined the vital organs and intestinal components submitted, both macroscopically and microscopically, and has found no visible evidence of organ abnormalities.

These components consisted of brain, thyroid, rib section, lung, heart, liver, true stomach, small intestine section, large intestine section, pancreas, kidney, bladder, and forestomach.

These organs were submitted under affidavit as being from a slaughtered dairy cow having Fossil Shell Flour added to the feed for approximately five years."

http://perma-guard.com/faq.html. 

Sorry that I don't have the whole study for you. I again apologize that this doesn't meet your 10 yr. time frame, but I'll keep looking for you. :wink:


*Edit* Any long term studies on Advantage or similar products that are commonly used as parasite repellents, or are these exempt and considered safe because you can pick them up at any major pet supply retailer?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm actually glad that they looked at a single animal, but n=1 has no statistical power. :-k It'd basically be a single case study, which is the the lowest on a hierarchy of evidence based medicine, likely neither well controlled, blinded, nor published in a peer reviewed journal. My background before vet school was in endocrine disruption in grad school, so I do apply the same amount of skepticism to both the efficacy and safety of just about any product that us humans or our animals are exposed to, particularly in a ubiquitous fashion. If people want to treat their yard with it, that's probably fine, but I am more cautious about having an animal (or human) ingest it or breathe it in, especially every day, until we know more about it.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok...so now I am stuck researching DE at 1am....anyway....did a pubmed search and so far have found one study on its use to lower cholesterol in people...otherwise all other mentions are studies regarding the damage that results from chronic inhalation...but will continue the search here


----------

